# Help me with firearms auction decisions.



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We will be attending the firearms auction in the link given below. 470 guns up for auction. I have a feeling there could be some good values (ie, cheap purchases) had at the auction because it was not advertised locally and due to the weather forecast for Saturday. 

If you have the time, take a look at whats up for auction and discuss what "sleepers" might be had, from a resale, investment stand point. Personally, I will be looking very closely at the IBM and National Postal Meter M1 carbines and the Springfield M1. I don't know a whole lot about other types of firearms, other than military. Thanks.

https://www.proxibid.com/asp/Catalog.asp?aid=141550


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

They have a huge gun auction over in the little town across the creek every so often, so it's reasonable to think that if they have this sort of auction in this small a town, there probably a lot more scattered around. Maybe a person could attend one, just to get a feel for it. You, I am sure, are aware of how much gun people love talking about guns. I had to work hard to stay focused at this one, just way to much intake at one time but just check out the scope of this auction, here, in September. Surely, there are many, many more, so missing one might pay off in the long run.

http://winsteadsauction.com/Special_Auctions/special_auctions.html


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Clem said:


> They have a huge gun auction over in the little town across the creek every so often, so it's reasonable to think that if they have this sort of auction in this small a town, there probably a lot more scattered around. Maybe a person could attend one, just to get a feel for it. You, I am sure, are aware of how much gun people love talking about guns. I had to work hard to stay focused at this one, just way to much intake at one time but just check out the scope of this auction, here, in September. Surely, there are many, many more, so missing one might pay off in the long run.
> 
> http://winsteadsauction.com/Special_Auctions/special_auctions.html


I've been to dozens of large gun auctions and have purchased many firearms at these auctions. My focus, however, has been US military firearms. I don't know what is a good deal on vintage hunting firearms or other collectible firearms.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish I knew more about online auctions and getting the rifle home because there's a lot of lever guns I'd like to have in that link


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I was standing there(at the local auction) and actually started laughing when they brought out this one. I considered buying it!It reminded me so much of HT, that I could have fun forever, just posting pictures of it.

However, when the future comes, I sure don't want to be associated with something via social posts. So, nah. Not only that. it would be hell trying to get rid of that thing without way too many people knowing it was once mine.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

This thing is much more sexy


https://www.proxibid.com/aspr/Winch...-and-fore/41151233/LotDetail.asp?lid=41151233


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

The best advice I can offer is to look at completed closed auctions on Gunbroker and see what the guns you like have actually brought. It really is a matter on individual homework on each gun. A friend of mine buys a lot from auctions and has found that there is no way of really predicting what will or will not generate interest. It is just a matter of who turns out on any given day, so the best you can do is establish what you are willing to pay for anything you are interested in buying and hold to that number.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

I would be concerned about evaluating condition, being able to determine if anything critical is worn or been poorly repaired, which could result in a costly repair. It is one thing to know the make and model to ballpark a value based on good condition, I am not so sure I could accurately judge the condition. It sounds like a great way to spend a Saturday, have fun and good luck.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Figure out a max price and stick to it. Otherwise you'll overspend. There are no true bargains at auctions. If you are bidding from out of state, the gun must be shipped to a FFL near you and then transferred to you. Good luck.

Jeff


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

How do you find out about local auctions?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

guns that stand out to me as having value above what their bid price is currently , this would be my watch list 

yes there are a number of win M94 30-30 in there but I see them sell 250-450 depending on the condition and year and I think hat with so man of them and them being on not great collector value they may stay low and room to make a proffit may be there.

the 10/22s they are just really low currently they may not sell for a lot but who doesn't need a 10/22 by the way the 59 dollar tech sights are a huge improvement add a web sling and sell it as a ready to go LTR (liberty training rifle ) i fyou have the room to sell a LTR ready to go for 250 you can sell those by the dozen to the right crowd.

the m1 carbines are sure to go up you know what they are worth so just watch them

the 1903 with unaltered receivers if they go low could be resold as I forget the exact term but re-patrification we will call it put them in a replacement stock and a new barrel and they are service rifle match ready especially the 03-a3 with the intack rear sight 

*Ruger Security-Six 357 Mag Revolver; #159-04996 *

*Winchester 94, 30-30 Lever Carbine, #1955944

Ruger 10/22, .22 LR Only, Semi-Auto. Rifle, #119-03551

IBM M1 Carbine, 30 Caliber Semi-Auto. Rifle, #3816893

Winchester 94, 30-30 Lever Carbine, #2549246

Remington 1903, 30-06 Sporterized Military Bolt, #3105098

Springfield 1903, 30-06 Bolt Sporterized w/scope, #762005

Westernfield M72, 30-30 Lever Carbine, #697453

Remington 1903 (A3-03) 30-06 Sporterized Bolt, #3399787

Ruger 10/22, .22 LR Semi-Auto., #119-69768, w/clip

Remington 788, 22-250 Bolt, #6013379

Mossberg ATR 30-06 Bolt, #ATR028276

Marlin 336, 30-30 Lever Carbine, #H15388

Winchester 94, 30 WCF Lever Carbine, #1620663

NEF Pardner 12-Ga. Pump, #NZ592883

Marlin 336, 30-30 Lever Carbine, #19020443

National Postal Meter 30 MI Carbine Semi-Auto., #4209293





















*


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thanks all for your input. @GREENCOUNTYPETE, I never thought of "re-militarizing" or "re-patrifing" the 1903s. Good idea. I carry a note in my wallet that tells me which 1903s serial numbers have the double heat treated receivers. I keep away from the others. Numrich sells US Military hardware, stocks, and handguards for the 1903.

For some of the rest of you, I'm no novice to gun auctions and bidding on firearms. I've been to many. I've bought and sold at gun auctions, including proxibid and gunbroker. At this particular gun auction, I will be attending in person, so I won;t have to pay the 20% internet purchase premium or the shipping costs.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Tnff319 said:


> How do you find out about local auctions?


Auctionzip is one site. You can input the area (ie 50 miles, 100 miles, etc) based on zip code you want to search and it will spit out the locations.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thanks all for your input. @GREENCOUNTYPETE, I never thought of "re-militarizing" or "re-patrifing" the 1903s. Good idea. I carry a note in my wallet that tells me which 1903s serial numbers have the double heat treated receivers. I keep away from the others. Numrich sells US Military hardware, stocks, and handguards for the 1903.
> 
> For some of the rest of you, I'm no novice to gun auctions and bidding on firearms. I've been to many. I've bought and sold at gun auctions, including proxibid and gunbroker. At this particular gun auction, I will be attending in person, so I won;t have to pay the 20% internet purchase premium or the shipping costs.



I figured attending in person you can save the internet charge and shipping so now you have a 30-50 dollar lead on everyone.
if you know what real world value is on any of those and they are leaving you a good margin for profit, jump 

I see new 30-30s selling for 500 if you could put someone in a good used 30-30 for 350 it should sell quick and to those prices you still have room to make some money. any JM marked marlins they have a following they are pre-Remlin.

a sporterized 1903 will be in the 2-300 I just sold a very nicely done one for 300 but untouched originals are 900 or more.
so if you can get a receiver and build up or find some one looking to build up a re-patritized gun sort of cool thing is you can send the gun to the CMP and they do the work they have the prices right on their web site have them do as little or as much as you like. a good bolt , trigger , bottom metal , and un-drilled or cut receiver is worth 200 to start building on , any thing extra is just less cost off of building . if you do a little reading you will find guys rebuilding drill rifles , if it is worth it to build a drill into a service rifle it has to be worth it to build an already complete firing gun if the price is right.

if you haven't been to a project Appleseed I encourage you to go , but the 10/22 is the most commonly used rifle as a LTR liberty training rifle a new 10/22 is about 250 in a basic config , add tech sites for 60 more and a GI web sling for 13 a set of swivels and studs or 10 more and your in almost 350 , add a spare mag and it's about 360 and you need a minimum of 2 mags to complete course of fire. if you can get 10/22s cheap enough to offer them for under 300 and make money on them you should have no trouble selling them,


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

oneraddad said:


> I wish I knew more about online auctions and getting the rifle home because there's a lot of lever guns I'd like to have in that link


read up on their policy but it is normally as easy as having a credit card and a local dealer to have it shipped to where you go fill out the transfer papers.

I have bought a few online and sold a few , very easy just ships to the dealer. when I am selling I just ship it to their dealer , the only thing I do is call their dealer direct and verify the shipping info before I send it. After I printed off the postal policy and read it to my local post master then she read it and said OK we can do that and told me how she wanted it brought in already fully sealed in the box and have her do the insurance and shipping label all has been good. cost is generally 25-30 dollars to ship.

if your looking for a deal shipping and dealer transfer fee can eat up deals but if it is a gun you want and you calculate the shipping and transfer in and you still feel the price is fair , then you buy.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Clem said:


> I was standing there(at the local auction) and actually started laughing when they brought out this one. I considered buying it!It reminded me so much of HT, that I could have fun forever, just posting pictures of it.
> 
> However, when the future comes, I sure don't want to be associated with something via social posts. So, nah. Not only that. it would be hell trying to get rid of that thing without way too many people knowing it was once mine.


really your worried about he social stigma of owning an AR pistol , you buy it for a use or for parts or to resell as parts or whole.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

There's no social stigma involved in getting arrested and charged. The future is already here, in that people are being arrested based on what they say and show on social media. You don't think the government can look on this forum, and figure out who is who, and figure out exactly where they live, and associate the pictures and words they post with any event that happens? They can, and they do. 

Sometime in the last week or so, I posted about an HT member who ran his mouth in a different forum about killing a deer out of season. He was arrested, charged, and convicted. That was a direct result of the posts he made.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Clem said:


> There's no social stigma involved in getting arrested and charged. The future is already here, in that people are being arrested based on what they say and show on social media. You don't think the government can look on this forum, and figure out who is who, and figure out exactly where they live, and associate the pictures and words they post with any event that happens? They can, and they do.
> 
> Sometime in the last week or so, I posted about an HT member who ran his mouth in a different forum about killing a deer out of season. He was arrested, charged, and convicted. That was a direct result of the posts he made.


I don't see the crime we have not talked about anything that isn't 100% legal for us to do.

if you are a prohibited person perhaps but I think we can say that Cabin fever , and a few of us have been excessively checked out by the government and we come out clean.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Let's do a real life scenario, with a "suppose" ending.

I used to be a regular at a farmer's market nearby. Get there before 5, set up your display, and be ready by 6:00 AM. I had the prime spot on the right side, as you entered the horseshoe of tables. I would be Able. Another guy had the second spot. He was Baker, then Charlie, and so on.

The following year, I traded places with Baker, giving him the best spot for a weekly consideration.So, now he's Able, and I become Baker.

Then, out of nowhere comes another person. Not Charlie, Not Dunkirk, but Zelda. Out of nowhere! Starts coming at 4:00AM to take the prime spot. So, that guy(he is now Able) comes the following week at 3:00 to reclaim his spot. So Zelda comes at 2:00. Eventually, Zelda is sleeping in her car, having spent the night. So Able sets up his tent in front of her car, while she's asleep. I take my place as Baker, other people file in, take their usual places. Finally Zelda wakes up. Not only does she not have a spot, but she can't even get out!! Lot of screaming and stuff at the Farmer's market that day. And the following week, the police had to intervene.

That really happened. Now, lets suppose: Suppose Zelda turned up in the river, full of holes. Suppose I had bought that Sun Devil. And shown pictures of it in forums, facebook, etc.
Is there any chance at all that I wouldn't need a lawyer? Any chance I wouldn't be interrogated about it?

Remember, we had a member right here in this forum that called the Canadian police on another forum member. Law enforcement keeps tabs on social media. I know it seems paranoid to you, but read the news, it's true. Something goes wrong, you see all the suspects facebook, twitter, and forum posts.

I prefer not to be associated with anything illegal, period. So, I wouldn't show a gun I had bought, because it seems like asking for trouble.

Take it or leave it, but posting pictures of your guns in any public forum is a map for if and when your local law enforcement needs to find that particular model of a gun. You have a registered .357 and your neighbor happens to get shot with a .357? Better get a lawyer. Don't matter how much the government has vetted you.

Which, incidentally, is something else that won't help in the long run, talking about how you'll not be suspected of anything. The perfect cover.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

lets run a scenario where you don't know anyone who doesn't have a .224 hole puncher.

law enforcement may keep tabs but like I said but one more .224 hole puncher in a sea of .224 hole punchers the case is going to have to go on it's merits and not the guy who posted a picture of his AR build.

Since I already talk with my local police chief about guns I think he already knows. 

when cabin fever mounts the MA DUCE on his Jeep and is in the 4th of July parade I think they know.

when your a certified firearms instructor I think they already know.

so I think we are in different places. I get it you want to stay under the radar but I don't think when someone shows up full of holes in the river the first place the police go look is the local 3 gun match , sure they have the best equipment and run the fastest that certainly doesn't make them murderers , quite the opposite they are the least likely to commit a criminal offence.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I live in a whole different place.

The entire bill of rights was designed to protect the people from an overreaching government. So, why would a free people have to register guns? Is it because if a gun is registered, branches of the government can find out who has what? 

If you have a gun that matches a gun used in the commission of a crime, and you are in any way tied to the incident, as in my Farmer's Market scenario, they're going to question you. If there are only 3 people involved in the original altercation, and one has a registered gun of the exact same type, do you seriously think they won't come talking to you?

I've been in court before. That "innocent until proven guilty" sounds pretty, but that's not the way it actually works. I was called as a witness in a murder case. Not that I'd witnessed anything, but I had a conversation with the accused, and they actually asked me in court "Do you think he killed her?" What would my opinion be worth? "He has a gun like the same one used in the murder. He's the only one there who has such a gun" You don't think it's about time to spend a year's pay getting a lawyer?

Well, I'm never going to convince you that flashing pictures of guns you own is a bad idea. You'll never convince me it's a good idea. So, there we are. So far, I'm still free to have my own notions.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it actually took me years to get used to the idea , of posting a picture of a gun I own. 

and If I wasn't already very public in my gun ownership through my instruction I might not have.

but I can't pass it on and train a lot of other good people if I don't put myself out there some publicly.

I can't make change hiding in the shadows.

so my JOHN HANCOCK will just have to stand out and I hope that many of the people I have trained won't or if they do that they will because they used their knowledge to train many more.

I don't think you should post pictures but I don't think you should let negative stigma keep you from owning any gun you like.
there are discrete yet legal ways to acquire quality tools.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I am wondering how my thread asking for comments about possible deals at an auction that I will be attending turned into a discussion of whether someone should post photos of firearms they own on social media.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I imagine there have been quite a few threads on HT that have strayed from the OP.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think we have it wrapped up and can get back to auction deals

k98 if you can get it for the right price that action is worth building a rifle on 
*98 Mauser Action Sporterized 8MM Bolt, #5383*

and the one I am interested in , may sound strange 
*Steyer 1912, 7.62 Nato (308) Bolt, #C1820, Sporterized w/receiver sight*
I have been working with 308 lately in a bolt gun and using the Lee collet die , it squeezes the neck down over a mandrill resizing only the neck and in such a way that it hasn't caused any additional length in 6 reloading of a case so far none have gone over length and needed a trim. loading on a turret I can run collet sizing die , powder drop , bullet seat and bullet crimp , this has me loading 308 as fast as 9mm and that is very slick. what I have loaded so far is also holding solid right about MOA for accuracy. this dedicates brass to a particular gun but significantly reduces loading time.
I have a feeling this gun will go for not much money but might make a very handy rifle.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I see other people are starting to see the value in the Mausers most have jumped in to the 50-70 range


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

We might have to cancel on the auction. We're forecast to get 8 to 10" of snow overnight tonite, with some areas getting up to 12". The auction is about 25 miles from us and to get to it we take backcountry county and township roads.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

got a friend with a snowmobile , it would be kind of cool to be there with just a handful of bidders


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> got a friend with a snowmobile , it would be kind of cool to be there with just a handful of bidders


We have two snowmobiles. And, we had considered taking them. I also have an Otter sled, which we use for icefishing, that I could tow to carry all of our purchases. LOL


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the getting there on snow covered roads is the easy part it is hours later when they have plowed. it is faster for someone to bring the truck and trailer often.

my dad used to drive for UPS when I was a kid , they didn't get paid to take the day off even if the roads were closed by the sheriff .

one day we had a snow storm that closed the state highway out of town , the UPS center was about a 15 minute drive east on the state highway on a normal morning he got to the edge of town in a co-workers 4x4 truck and were turned around by the deputy , he came home suited up and said it was the fastest he ever made it to work , he said he got on the highway about 200 yards past where the cop was at and was doing going 80 most of the way to work. he wasn't about to miss a days pay.

but he had to follow the trails home that took about an hour.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> We might have to cancel on the auction. We're forecast to get 8 to 10" of snow overnight tonite, with some areas getting up to 12". The auction is about 25 miles from us and to get to it we take backcountry county and township roads.


I gave up on the listing because every time I clicked on a gun to look at it, it took me back to the top of the list. 

At one point, I saw a Winchester Model 52. The slider bar made it look like I was near the bottom of the list, so I figured I check the rest and come back. The slider bar kept loading, so I couldn’t find it when I went back for it. 

If they have a Model 52, and you’ve never owned one, it’s deifnitely worth bidding on. It is possibly the finest .22LR ever made.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Hello! I don't have any guns, just a collection of snow shovels. I'm harmless.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

gilberte said:


> Hello! I don't have any guns, just a collection of snow shovels. I'm harmless.


I had some SWEET shovels... until I tipped my canoe over the Mariner Trench... that one I time... I was, you know, canoeing over the Mariner Trench. 


Why did I have to take my whole shovel collection with me on that trip?!?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

CF Hope you had a good Easter. Did You go to the auction? I went down to the Cities on Sat morning. No problem but you were forecasted to get more snow than I was.


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

Tnff319 said:


> How do you find out about local auctions?


For those of us w/ 3 generations of firearms looking to find some of our well cared for family heirlooms good homes.. How about an HONEST appraisal??!!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nimrod said:


> CF Hope you had a good Easter. Did You go to the auction? I went down to the Cities on Sat morning. No problem but you were forecasted to get more snow than I was.


I never went to the auction due to the snowfall we had overnight from Friday until Saturday morning. I would have like to have fondled some of the firearms in person, but it looks like most of them went for a pretty high price....no money to be made by me.


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

Tnff319 said:


> How do you find out about local auctions?





Cabin Fever said:


> I am wondering how my thread asking for comments about possible deals at an auction that I will be attending turned into a discussion of whether someone should post photos of firearms they own on social media.


Because no matter how innocent your question Cabin Fever, you always seem to stumble on the Homesteadingtoadys' "HotTopics! " So how about finding me an HONEST appraisal for 3 generations of inherited firepower this family wants to find a good home for??!!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

frugalwilady do you know what you have or are you looking for a place to take them?


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> frugalwilady do you know what you have or are you looking for a place to take them?


My DH does know what we have. We know the fair price of what we have but the 2 people we've taken them to for appraisals have undercut the prices individually and by lot... They'll stay in the gun cabinet another 20 yrs before we'd give them away to crooks who'd rather make a profit than sell to hunters who'll them as they were meant to be used!


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

We're not emotionally attached. We have kept what will stay in the family. We won't give them away away either just because the family is smaller when the condition is excellent. They're not fancy they're solid and extremely well cared for for generations!


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

We have some rare stuff but most is old school stuff u can't find in great condition.


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

I understand as a seller I can't really control where they go or how they're used... But if there's someone out there who's interested in hunting with their kids and grandkids like we do with old school firearms... Maybe not from their own great Grandad's and grand dads, but with that history... PM me..


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

WOW Cabinfever! I'm thrilled to death that the passionate men out there are giving respect to a Mother of a crew of gingers that should know better than" she doesn't know"
Thank all of u for protecting ur mom's... But baby we all ready know and never stopped loving you!!!!​


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> I never went to the auction due to the snowfall we had overnight from Friday until Saturday morning. I would have like to have fondled some of the firearms in person, but it looks like most of them went for a pretty high price....no money to be made by me.


I've risked life and limb traveling thru the worst of weather to make an auction, believing that if 80% of the bidders stay home I'll clean up. Wrong....
I've arrived at those auctions to find the 20% that showed up, like oh I don't know, me for example, are there for one reason and won't be dissuaded by God or bad roads. So, instead of standing in the middle of 60 people I'm standing next to a dozen, and the prices are just as high.
A model 1897 Remington Trench gun with the heat shield, bayonet and original WW1 attached brass whistle never discounts...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

frugalwilady said:


> WOW Cabinfever! I'm thrilled to death that the passionate men out there are giving respect to a Mother of a crew of gingers that should know better than" she doesn't know"
> Thank all of u for protecting ur mom's... But baby we all ready know and never stopped loving you!!!!​


I'm not really sure how to handle some of your comments. Hummmm?

At any rate, when I want to know what a firearm is worth, I usually go to Gunbroker.com I will type in the model of the firearm and request to see the "SOLD" prices. It has been my experience that since Gunbroker has a national audience of serious gun buyers, it will show higher retail gun values than what a local gun auction and/or local consignment gun dealer might get for you.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

GTX63 said:


> A model 1897 Remington Trench gun with the heat shield, bayonet and original WW1 attached brass whistle never discounts...


If there was a real trench gun in the auction, wild horses couldn't keep me from attending the auction. 

The one gun that sold for a low price was the National Postal Meter M1 carbine. Something goofy happened during the bidding. When I looked at the internet bid price before the auction even started, the bid mount was $850. Then, during the auction, I was watching on line. Somehow the proxibid website froze up (the problem was on there end, not mine). When it started working again, the gun was already sold to a person attending the auction for $650. That is a deal! (assuming the gun was in decent shape). Had proxibid been working during the bidding of that lot, I would have bid. I bet the person had already bid $850 before the auction even started in PO'd.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if you know what they are worth then sell them at a gun show, on gun broker or as a consignment.

there is a dealer in Monroe WI that sells consignments he gets 10 percent you can set the price any where you want within reasonable he doesn't want you using him to store a gun that is wildly overpriced.

as an example I had a rifle I knew I needed 300 for I set the price at 330 and it sold he got the 30 I got the 300.

if your looking for someone to buy your collection without low balling you , it probably won't happen.

but if you own it till the point of sale and you are just commissioning the dealer to sell it then you can get fair value.

online auctions like gun broker you can set the minimum bid you are also getting a nationwide audience. you then ship to their dealer.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Cabin Fever said:


> If there was a real trench gun in the auction, wild horses couldn't keep me from attending the auction.


 $1750 was what the last one I saw went for, with very good original blueing intact.


----------



## frugalwilady (May 24, 2005)

Cabin Fever said:


> I'm not really sure how to handle some of your comments. Hummmm?
> 
> At any rate, when I want to know what a firearm is worth, I usually go to Gunbroker.com I will type in the model of the firearm and request to see the "SOLD" prices. It has been my experience that since Gunbroker has a national audience of serious gun buyers, it will show higher retail gun values than what a local gun auction and/or local consignment gun dealer might get for you.


Sorry part of that didn't post... I just meant my boys came back home w/ plenty of experience w/ military weapons but still respect n prefer the guns they've grown up with. It also seemed to make them even more impressed of their female family members skill w/ them. It was an unexpectedly proud moment for me as their mom... I was just glad they didn't lose respect for their roots to modern firearms. And took it like men when their sister and I beat the pants off them target shooting with the reg guns after they got back!  Our next challenge is with those modern ones in spring... But only one out of three has any and he's a police officer... So I guess I'm saying I don't understand the need for automatic weapons... If your any good... It only takes one shot, right?!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

frugalwilady said:


> Sorry part of that didn't post... I just meant my boys came back home w/ plenty of experience w/ military weapons but still respect n prefer the guns they've grown up with. It also seemed to make them even more impressed of their female family members skill w/ them. It was an unexpectedly proud moment for me as their mom... I was just glad they didn't lose respect for their roots to modern firearms. And took it like men when their sister and I beat the pants off them target shooting with the reg guns after they got back!  Our next challenge is with those modern ones in spring... But only one out of three has any and he's a police officer... S_*o I guess I'm saying I don't understand the need for automatic weapons... If your any good... It only takes one shot, right?!*_


_*
*_
Automatic weapons fire as long as you hold the trigger down and have ammunition in the magazine. Very few people have automatic weapons because the permits are very expensive and so are the few automatic weapons in civilian hands. No one has been able to import or manufacture automatic weapons since 1986.

Semiautomatic weapons fire one shot when you pull the trigger. You have to let up on the trigger then pull it again to fire the next shot. These are what many folks have. Magazines up to 30 rounds are common.

You do need them for a variety of reasons. If you are the subject of a home invasion by 4 or 5 bad guys, you don't want to stop and reload or be slowed down by working the action to load the next round. This is even more true if you are a small individual and/or a senior citizen. "God made men but Colonel Colt made them equal." Often it takes more than one shot to discourage a bad guy. 

Our Government was well on it's way to being subverted by the democrats. They had the FBI, IRS, and the Justice Department all doing the bidding of the president. If I have to resist the government, I want as much firepower as possible.

Semiautomatic weapons are better for hunting. When a flock of ducks come into the decoys, I can shoot more of them ( the point of hunting. There is no catch and release in hunting) with a semiautomatic because I don't have to think about loading the next round so I can acquire the next target faster. If a deer doesn't go down with one shot I will shoot it again. I want the death to be quick and a semiautomatic rifle helps me do that. 

Lastly, Ar15s are just fun to shoot and the ammunition costs significantly less than bigger calibers. By the way, no one needs a Lamborghini. A Vega is just as deadly but I still want a Lamborghini. 

The big push right now is to ban AR15s, a semiautomatic rifle. The reality is that my semiautomatic hunting rifle is a far more powerful gun than an AR15. It can shoot bullets as fast as an AR15, I can buy large capacity magazines, and the cartridge is much more powerful. It's a 30-06 which means a 30 caliber bullet (.30 inches in diameter) vs. the AR15 with a 224 caliber bullet (.224 inches in diameter). AR15s are derived from fully automatic military rifles. They are designed to wound rather than kill enemy soliders because it takes the enemy more resources to deal with wounded soliders than dead ones. Anyone shot with the more powerful 30-06 will probably die. This is a change in thinking since WWII. The M1 Garrand used in that war and Korea is 30-06 caliber. Note that the caliber used in my hunting rifle used to be used in military arms. Does that make my hunting rifle a weapon of war?

The end game of the anti-gun crowd is the complete disarmament of the US population. Banning AR15s is just a step toward that goal. The arguments put forth to ban AR15s are illogical or just plain lies. If you can tell me how banning AR15s will stop school shootings I will consider changing my position. How about you consider changing your's?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

thankyou nimrod

frugalwilady , what we don't need is people who enjoy guns undermining gun ownership right now.

we should have the same guns as police and military , the Need is of a well regulated militia , being essential to a free state.

you may not see your firearms as modern but they most likely are even if they are not semi automatic or have black polymer parts , unless your using a 45-70 trapdoor or muzzle loader and using black powder ammunition.

the AR-15 is over 60 years old

the B.A.R is 100 this year


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't normally talk about shootings here but the youtube headquarters shooting this week makes an excellent point 

you have a woman , a vegan who doesn't even believe in killing animals for food or clothing who lives in a state with hugely over reaching gun laws , to give you an idea , they have universal background checks , no private sales , 10 day wait , 21 to purchase only one gun per month , 10 round max , prohibits anything they see as an "assault weapon" , who showed sings , who was reported to police who did interview her the morning of the shooting and who could find no legal reason to detain her. and yet she still shot up the place and hurt and killed at a gun free building.

government will fail , background checks, laws they all fail , they only prevent the law abiding so the final fail safe is an armed population of people who accept the responsibility to carry daily.

one shot is not enough , it may be fatal , but it may not provide a stop in a timely manner , even a 12 ga slug form a few yards away has not been shown to provide an instant stop and a follow up shot was needed. 

ask your son the cop , he is trained to shoot until the threat has been stopped or he is in the strangest PD I have ever heard of.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> government will fail , background checks, laws they all fail , they only prevent the law abiding so the final fail safe is an armed population of people who accept the responsibility to carry daily.


Just my parroting-
To the evil, the deranged, and those intent on harm to others, a new law, a common sense "regulation" or restriction "for our kids" means nothing. It is water seeking it's lowest point.


----------

